
Bootstrap Illustrator Template - aaronkwhite
http://www.aaronkwhite.com/2012/artwork/bootstrap-illustrator-template/
======
fudged
If you put in so much effort, including a sample screenshot would probably get
more people to download it!

------
parkov
Here are Bootstrap templates for Photoshop and Fireworks that were released a
week back:

[http://www.bentdesignstudio.com/v2/2012/03/twitter-
bootstrap...](http://www.bentdesignstudio.com/v2/2012/03/twitter-
bootstrap-2-photoshop-template-psd/)

~~~
wildmXranat
Thanks for that!

------
ahmadss
And here's Bootstrap templates for OmniGraffle (for the UXers in the room):

[http://viget.com/inspire/an-omnigraffle-stencil-for-
twitter-...](http://viget.com/inspire/an-omnigraffle-stencil-for-twitter-
bootstrap-2)

------
ineedtosleep
Looks good, but I have to ask (and this is in no way trying to bring what you
did down): is there a significant difference between this and templates like
960gs's? I've been using 960gs's template since Bootstrap was announced and
adjusted the columns when they switched to 12cols...

~~~
aaronkwhite
The biggest difference is how Bootstrap does margins in their grid. The Row
has a negative margin and the columns all have left margin only... The 12
column 960 grid is 60px with 10px left & right margin, so the spacing doesn't
match up.

------
aaronkwhite
Thanks for the feedback... added a screenshot. @euroclydon it's an Illustrator
template for mocking up design using the default Grid in Bootstrap 2.0

------
___Calv_Dee___
Super useful and put together really well, many thanks!

------
euroclydon
I'm not a designer and I can't open these files right now, can someone please
explain what they actually do?

~~~
envex
It's a grid template for bootstrap.

If you're not a designer, you probably won't need to use them anyways.

